# Anyone have info on the Trail Tech Eclipse SCMR16 HID ???



## jtice (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been looking into Trailtech lights for a while now for my ATV.
They have had a 10W Hid one out for a while, I think its basically like the MiniHIDs made here on CPF, with the 10W Solarc ballasts.

They have a new 30W MR16 HID version now.
http://www.trailtech.net/eclipse_mr16.htm

The specs look rather nice, 
30W - 1,800 Lumens.

But is it truely HID? I thought MR16 bulbs werent really HID.
Or are they just a type of bulb base?

It doesnt seem to be putting out the Lumes that other 30W/35W systems have been here on CPF.
But maybe thats due to its small dia?

Any of you have any experience with these?
For the $$$, they dont look too bad at all, really tempted to get a set for the ATV.

Thanks for the info
~John


----------



## XeRay (Mar 9, 2006)

Our 35 watt systems produce 3200 bulb lumens, that is 91+ lumens per watt. If we operated at 30 watts we would get at least 80 lumens per watt. That is still 2400 lumens. They are only indicating 60 lumens per watt (30 watt, 1800 lumens) hope this helps. Check and see if those are hot re-strikeable!!

Bulb lumens have nothing to do with reflector size, style or quality. We also have a 35 watt HID using an MR-16 reflector, we do not offer a housing for it though. This is used as a fiberoptic light engine. We also use it for aircraft lighting applications.

Dan


----------



## Sway (Mar 9, 2006)

jtice said:


> But is it truely HID? I thought MR16 bulbs werent really HID.
> Or are they just a type of bulb base?
> ~John



John,

Correct, MR16 is a bulb/reflector assembly made together in one unit, when the bulb burns out you replace both.

They can be fitted with any type of bulb incan, HID and LED 

Later
Kelly


----------



## jtice (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, 
so it is a true HID, just in a MR16 format.

Yea, I know the lumens per W are not that great, when compared to our regular, larger 35W HIDS. But its a totally different system.

But they are a nice, small, water tight package.
I havent really seen anything better for this application.
Nothing this small, and weather resistant at least.

It says its "Auto-Restrike. "
think that means HOT restrike?
or does that mean more of an instant strike?

~John


----------



## XeRay (Mar 9, 2006)

> or does that mean more of an instant strike?



I would ask them that. Also what is the beam pattern? this is very significant. Ideally
the beam pattern is not round but rectangular. Does their ballast have a self reguating power supply?


----------



## jtice (Mar 9, 2006)

Good points XeRay,

I will have to look into that.

They come in 12 and 6 degree beams.

Donno about the regulated PS.
they are ment for ATVs, that makes me think they can handle a fair range of V, spikes, etc.

I was glacing over your site, lots of nice stuff there !
Do you have anything suitable for this application though?
IE, all enclosed small units?

~John


----------



## XeRay (Mar 9, 2006)

jtice said:


> Good points XeRay,
> 
> I will have to look into that.
> 
> ...


 
All of my stuff is pretty pricey but I could do something for you ATV'rs.

12 and 6 degree beam angles are pretty narrow unless you are going VERY fast. Is that 1/2 beam angle or full beam angle, ask them. Our stuff that is possibly suitable is the XV-22 or XV-23 both in 35 or 50 watt XN-23 has a 20 degree wide beam angle and a hot spot for reaching out. Ballast is a seperate unit but the cable to the lamp can be up to 6 feet long using our premade cables. The cable can be longer.


----------



## jtice (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks alot for the input XeRay,

The XV-22 and XV-23 look interesting, 

Email incomming.

~John


----------



## baltor (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't notice the xv-22 or 23 before (i have a similar thread), but yeah they look quite ideal (size wise). Any chance of throwing a couple in with my BB order?  

Seriously though, I'd be interested if something could be worked out. I have a big ATV trip in april coming with 9 other quads. Its always nice to have something not only a little different (better), but something that the average joe knows nothing about. Makes me feel good inside.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 10, 2006)

baltor said:


> Seriously though, I'd be interested if something could be worked out. I have a big ATV trip in april coming with 9 other quads. Its always nice to have something not only a little different (better), but something that the average joe knows nothing about. Makes me feel good inside.


 
PM me and I can give you the same pricing I gave "jtice".


----------



## Chewy67420 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI i'm also looking at the Eclipse SCMR16 HID lights. I was wondering if they made any higher wattage bulbs for the eclipse set up. I would also like to know if you guys could give me a low down on HID lights for off road uses, be it atvs or dunebuggies. I've been looking around for the last few days for a website like these and I hope you guys can help me out. 

Thanks

Andrew

ps. can you guys add a billy club rating to each of the flashlights you review. It's nice to know which flash light has the best smashing potential as well as blinding light. lol.


----------



## bdnwtkfg (Nov 20, 2006)

*Trail Tech Eclipse SCMR16 HID*

OK, I'm a Light whore. I said it. . . 

I ride a Suzuki Quadzilla LT500 out in Glamis, and I have installed a 135w (max output) "Ricky Stator" (www.rickystator.com) and have spoken at length with the fine folks at trailtech.

I havent seen a lot of HID's out at Glamis, (on quads), and while there can be 250,000 people out there, I dont see many HID systems on Quads. I have seen their helmet mounted HID's. . . a small spot where you look, but I get the same thing from a SERFAS SL-400 bicycle LED headlight. . . for $30

Trail Tech says: The stator needs to be made into a Floating Ground", and run one of their requlator/rectifier, along with a battery. OK , fine. but what about output?

For $500. . . I better be looking at complete daylight!

Wattage draw is 30w each, with 100w output. SUPPOSEDLY they will maintain full wattage at idle, but I dont know yet.

I have tried PIAA Halogens, Pro-Comp Halogens, crappy Ebay $20 torches, that lasted one ride before they vibrated apart. Now I have the Trail Tech Torches in a 50w flood & 75w Spot. . . they work acceptable, but who wants acceptable. *I WANT POWER!*

talk to me goose. . . 

anyone out there _actually use_ the Eclipse MR-16 HID out in Glamis?


----------



## lonestarfl (Nov 21, 2006)

I have put the Trail Tech 30w HID lamp and ballast in an underwater housing for a dive light with a remote 9ah 12v battery pack. I get 2.5-3 hour burn times.
I use the 6 degree reflector for a nice tight spot but still get plenty of spill. This light in the water makes a 10w HID look like a "back up" light not a primary. The central spot is comparable to an 18-21w HID, but the surrounding spill is 2-3 times as great.
Lee


----------



## toolboy (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorrry, no info on the trail tech, but at $150 it seems too good to be true or last very long. I hope I'm wrong but I bet you get what you pay for. I run a Hella AS200 HID, similar to XERAY's XV-A1HCF. Both are 35 watt floods. It does an incredible job. I have pressure washed the units more times than I can count and it has absorbed every impact I could throw at it. We ride very, very aggressively through tight woods on a competitive style course. I would be tickled if the trail tech works out as I have an 800 renegade atv on order and may need some handlebar type lights as the atv doesn't have a front rack. I would still recommend making a bracket and going with a known light. Sometimes size does matter. Just my two cents.


----------



## Chewy67420 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm running a suzuki lt250r and i'm also running a ricky stator. In order to charge a batter with our 2strokes we are going to need to either go with a ricky stator Rectifier/Regulator or the trail tech. I don't know if there is any difference between the two other then the price. Ricky stator's Rectifier/Regulator link. Trail tech link. I don't see where your getting the $500 at? For all the stuff to run the lights from trail tech it would only be around 370. Thats getting the regulator/rectifer, a battery, and two frame mounted lights. I know shipping is a b*^[email protected] these days but i know it's not $130. lol 

Have fun out in glamis, i'll hopefully be sporting these hid's out in waynoka oklahoma.


----------



## Chewy67420 (Dec 2, 2006)

lonestarfl said:


> I have put the Trail Tech 30w HID lamp and ballast in an underwater housing for a dive light with a remote 9ah 12v battery pack. I get 2.5-3 hour burn times.
> I use the 6 degree reflector for a nice tight spot but still get plenty of spill. This light in the water makes a 10w HID look like a "back up" light not a primary. The central spot is comparable to an 18-21w HID, but the surrounding spill is 2-3 times as great.
> Lee



Very nice :goodjob:



toolboy said:


> I run a Hella AS200 HID


 Can you post a link for these lights? i'd like to see some info on them.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 2, 2006)

I would NOT recommend the Trailtech Mr 16's. I purchased 2 sets one died upon power up. The other set lasted about 3 months on a Jeep and where used for about 1 hour. The leaked water which destroyed them. The only have a 90 day warranty!!!

The fixed them and they now flicker. I need to call them again.


Mac


----------



## Snopczynski II (Jan 3, 2007)

Chewy67420 said:


> I'm running a suzuki lt250r and i'm also running a ricky stator. In order to charge a batter with our 2strokes we are going to need to either go with a ricky stator Rectifier/Regulator or the trail tech. I don't know if there is any difference between the two other then the price. Ricky stator's Rectifier/Regulator link. Trail tech link. I don't see where your getting the $500 at? For all the stuff to run the lights from trail tech it would only be around 370. Thats getting the regulator/rectifer, a battery, and two frame mounted lights. I know shipping is a b*^[email protected] these days but i know it's not $130. lol
> 
> Have fun out in glamis, i'll hopefully be sporting these hid's out in waynoka oklahoma.


 
This is Ricky's dc conversion link http://www.dunereview.com/electricalupgrade-1.htm


----------



## wulfgang (Jan 4, 2007)

XeRay and you other guys... what MR16 bulbs are you using (or can you say)? I've got a GE MR16 lying around that is 20W. The bulb puts out 1600-2000 lumens, but the MR16 version is rated for 1000 lumens. It is a ceramic metal halide at 3000K. Anybody know how reliable it would be if I drove it at 30-35W?


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 4, 2007)

An update....... the one that was flickering is now dead. $350......in the tiolet.

Mac


----------



## XeRay (Jan 4, 2007)

wulfgang said:


> XeRay and you other guys... what MR16 bulbs are you using (or can you say)? I've got a GE MR16 lying around that is 20W. The bulb puts out 1600-2000 lumens, but the MR16 version is rated for 1000 lumens. It is a ceramic metal halide at 3000K. Anybody know how reliable it would be if I drove it at 30-35W?


 
I use a Philips 35 watt burner it is integrated into the 50mm (2 inch) reflector and has a P32d base (D2) It was designed to be a light engine for a fibre optic bundle. It puts out about 3,000 lumens @ about 4000K


----------



## kawgomoo (Jan 23, 2008)

hey everyone i just stumbled across this post looking for quadzilla info.
the reason you are having so many problems with mr16 is because the filament. halogen bulbs get extremely hot and the vibration of a bike wreaks havoc on the filament. also all the heat in the mr16 is its worst enemy. that bulb was designed to be free air, not stuffed into a tiny sealed housing. if you arent moving they quickly overheat and melt down. i can only imagine the internal ballast mr16 hid's suffer a similar fate from the ballast being exposed to all that heat... maybe this is why they are such low wattage?

true most 2 strokes dont have an acceptable charging system for running aux lighting. a rectifier/regulator must be added to convert to 12vdc. possibly a high output stator and a small battery or capicitor to smooth the current and provide hids with enough amps to start.

i do not run trailtech products, i know where they get them and seeing what they charge for them... wow. talk about mark up. actually i just replaced a set of trailtechs for a friend with a rhino. we ditched the 10-15watt {judging by bulb size} hid trailtechs and put direct fit hid's into the headlights. he got the 35watt kit, but you can get them in 50 watt flavor as well for the ultimate in lighting horsepower 

check this link out. http://phoenix.craigslist.org/rvs/548480832.html

i build rails during the day, and tinker with hids nights and weekends. i have found replacing the OEM halogen with a direct fit HID gives you the best light pattern and output. customizing a d2s or similar hid can lead to poor cut off and beam pattern. always use a bulb that fits your housing correctly!

since the quadzilla runs an h4, the ultimate solution is a bixenon 50watt kit. this would give you 50watt hid low beam, 100 watt hid high beam. thats more than 8000 lumens... if you need more light than that. you might want to wait for dawn 

hope to see you all at the dunes!!!


----------



## scott011422 (Feb 5, 2008)

Better late than never. I do have these on my atv if you have any questions....


----------



## NeonJohn (Feb 6, 2008)

jtice said:


> I have been looking into Trailtech lights for a while now for my ATV.
> They have had a 10W Hid one out for a while, I think its basically like the MiniHIDs made here on CPF, with the 10W Solarc ballasts.
> 
> They have a new 30W MR16 HID version now.
> http://www.trailtech.net/eclipse_mr16.htm



Since I own two of each of the units you're interested in, perhaps I can provide some information in and among all this speculation.

http://www.johndearmond.com/2008/02/06/trailtech-hid-lights/

I bought my first 10 watt unit about 2 years ago. It spent a year on my hotrod electric scooter and another year configured as shown in the article as a semi trailer backup light. It got knocked off and hit the pavement more than once and survived just fine.

I bought the first 35 watt unit about a year ago. I decided that I needed more light on my scooter since it'll go over 50 mph on a fully charged battery. The 35 watt unit filled the bill. There is essentially no front suspension on the scooter and most of my riding is done on gravel roads. Again, the light has performed perfectly.

I fairly recently bought a second one with the intention of mating it to a DeWalt 18 volt work light body. My supply of round tuits has been short so that hasn't gotten done yet. Both TrailTech and WA confirm that the lamp will run on 18 volts, though TrailTech says that they won't warrant it at that voltage. I haven't decided whether to build a step-down regulator or just give it a shot on 18 volts. Decisions, decisions.

John


----------

